# BTCC Oulton Park June 2012



## davidc1987 (Feb 28, 2012)

anybody going to be attending oulton park this june for the british touring cars? i have attended the last 5 years and it just keeps getting better and better! would definatly recommend this is if you have never been to a rave event before..

i shall be camping on the friday and going home the sunday.. total weekend cost of £46... whats to lose?


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Rave event :lol:

Seriously tho... Agreed, all BTCC events are great days out for everyone...and fairly cheep

I'll be at Brands Hatch...:thumb:


----------



## pastymaster (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm hoping to be there, and may even camp over too :thumb:

The BTCC races have got a lot better as of late, and for the money you really can't go wrong!

I went to the testing at Oulton yesterday and some of the BTCC teams were out with no liveries.

I like the look of the new Civic, although they must have been having problems as they were hardly out.

Here's some pics from the afternoon session:























































:thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I only live down the road so might go. Not been to BTCC for a good few years now.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I haven't been to the BTCC before 

Where's the best place to watch them - Oulton Park, Silverstone, Brands Hatch or Thruxton as I can get to all of them easily?


----------



## davidc1987 (Feb 28, 2012)

adlem said:


> I haven't been to the BTCC before
> 
> Where's the best place to watch them - Oulton Park, Silverstone, Brands Hatch or Thruxton as I can get to all of them easily?


i allways rate oulton park as the best track and i travel around the country watching them 

i go on the friday and camp over... its a really good weekend.. will be good to see some of you all there!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

davidc1987 said:


> i allways rate oulton park as the best track and i travel around the country watching them
> 
> i go on the friday and camp over... its a really good weekend.. will be good to see some of you all there!


I'll speak to the missus and see if she wants to go and camp, we were talking about going this year and we can get to Oulton Park easily :thumb:


----------



## davidc1987 (Feb 28, 2012)

adlem said:


> I'll speak to the missus and see if she wants to go and camp, we were talking about going this year and we can get to Oulton Park easily :thumb:


Sounds like a plan.. Theres usually between 10 and 15 of us go


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

Oulton Park is a great day and I usually go for the BTCC, only problem is that this year it's on the same day as the Download Festival and I already have tickets for that!


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Will try and make it down for the Sunday most probably


----------

